# Radio Telefunken a válvulas



## vikanso (Jul 23, 2009)

Estoy buscando el esquema eléctrico de una radio Telefunken a válvulas. La radio es la Telefunken "Capricho u 1925 II"


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 25, 2009)

Que problema tienes con ese radio...?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 25, 2009)

Vikanso,escasa información entregas,pues,no tan solo el modelo sirve,debieras adicionar la serie de las valvulas que usa tu receptor.-El receptor que en tu Pais se caratulo como''Capricho...xxxx'',para otros fue con distinta denominacion,pero,igualmente configuradas o similares.-


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 26, 2009)

Es una radio de las que en España se les llamaba universales, la u del principio lo marca U de universal 110V continua o 125V Alterna, sin transformador por lo cual se conectaba directamente a la red "PELIGRO" para quien le meta la mano dentro para reparar, si no tiene los conocimientos adecuados. Las que llevaban transformador se las marcaba con A y las había para varias tensiones.
Las válvulas pueden ser de la serie H o de la serie U, y dependiendo de la época con rectificadora de vacío o rectificador de selenio, si el rectificador es de Selenio lo más seguro es que haya echo "puff" y si es de lampara y estas no se encienden al ponerlas a su tensión, es que tienes una con el filamento roto.
Pon fotos para saber como es.
Antonio.


----------



## vikanso (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y perdonar por la tardanza en contestaros pero, no disponía de fotos del aparato para que las vieseis.
 Aquí os mando unas para a ver si así pudieseis alguien mandarme u orientarme para conseguir su esquema eléctrico


----------



## AZ81 (Sep 20, 2009)

Te mando un esquema parecido, mira a ver si te vale


----------



## reezox77 (Dic 14, 2021)

vikanso dijo:


> Estoy buscando el esquema eléctrico de una radio Telefunken a válvulas. La radio es la Telefunken "Capricho u 1925 II"



Hola . Tengo la misma necesidad de conseguir el esquema del modelo Capricho u-1925 para cambiar condensadores


----------



## dantonio (Dic 14, 2021)

Sumo este otro pequeño aporte donde encontraras las características de las 5 válvulas termoiónica que dicha radio empleaba.

Saludos.


----------



## Adriatico (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola!
También estoy buscando los esquemas de consolas Telefunken modelos Palermo y Versailles.
Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------

